# wedding cake pop stand



## wyowoodwrker (May 14, 2014)

@Treecycle Hardwoods Greg thought you might like to see what I did with the ash you sent me. This was a commisioned project from a local cake lady. Asked me to make a display stand for an upcoming wedding. 14" sq base, 12" middle and 10" top. With 225 holes for cake pops. There's 8" between layers and trimmed to look like a cake. Came out pretty good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo (May 14, 2014)

Looks great. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 14, 2014)

Pretty cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 14, 2014)

Very nicely done !!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 14, 2014)

Thats just plain cool. Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 14, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## Final Strut (May 14, 2014)

That is very cool. I am going to show this to my wife in the morning. She decorates cakes as a hobby and to make a little extra mad cash and has done some cake pops.


----------

